

The Web Will Never Catch Up - glhaynes
http://designdare.com/the-web-will-never-catch-up

======
jmathai
I understand both sides of this but I really believe the web has too much
momentum to not be the clear winner. The web does have it's limitations and
drawbacks, but the most important thing to remember about this is that they
are by design.

The web is open, and being open means you sacrifice certain features.

The truth is that there are benefits of loose and tight coupling. In this
case, I believe loose will win.

------
nextparadigms
Whoever says something like "technology X will never catch up to technology Y"
has no understanding of disruptive technologies and how they can affect
incumbent ones in the long term.

Does it matter if ARM chips never catch up to Intel's most high-end chips? Of
course not. But that's irrelevant. All ARM chips need is to get enough
performance to become mainstream, and to be used by mainstream OS's (not
necessarily Windows), and then chase Intel into a (higher-end) corner for the
professional/specialized market that needs much higher performance.

It's the same with the web. All it needs is to get "good enough" for most
apps. It doesn't have to beat native apps at everything.

------
pbreit
Probably true for certain things but demonstrably overcome by the web's
advantages.

